# bluespotted lionfish



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

have you ever seen such a cool lionfish







. i saw him today at the lfs and i wanted to get him so badly. I told him to hold one for me and i will pick it up soon. i have never seen or herd of this lionfish untill today. sorry about the bad pic's they were taken with my cell cam in the lfs. I say this is the coolest lion fish there is. what do you think?


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

that looks pretty dam cool somebody more knowledgeable on saltwater fish explain this to me cause i wouldnt mind wetting up a saltwater tank for one of those


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks cool


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Handikapped said:


> that looks pretty dam cool somebody more knowledgeable on saltwater fish explain this to me cause i wouldnt mind *wetting* up a saltwater tank for one of those
> [snapback]964483[/snapback]​


 Yea I guess while _setting_ one up your going to do some wetting :rasp:


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

this guy was only 3 inches and he was $90







. I can just wonder how much a full grown one is.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Fish Finder said:


> this guy was only 3 inches and he was $90
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is just about full grown its a dwarf lion fish.

most of the lion fish aside from the violitan are fairly in-active, the fu manchu, fuzzy and so on generally just perch on rocks and chill..

sounds like the price is alittle high but pretty lion..

its kind of hard to tell by the angle of the pics but that might be a fu-namchu dwarf lion


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Di....cfm?pCatId=231

pretty sure this is the same fish


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

It isn’t the same fish. The blue spotted lion fish looks more like a dwarf lionfish but it has blue spots on it’s fins. When I was at the store the owner told me that this is the rarest lion fish that you can get because they are imported from Europe and they can only be found in aquariums. Can anyone find some info about them because I haven’t been able to find anything on them.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Fish Finder said:


> It isn't the same fish. The blue spotted lion fish looks more like a dwarf lionfish but it has blue spots on it's fins. When I was at the store the owner told me that this is the rarest lion fish that you can get because they are imported from Europe and they can only be found in aquariums. Can anyone find some info about them because I haven't been able to find anything on them.
> [snapback]966970[/snapback]​


ok junior keep beliving everything you hear from LFS, you cant find anythign because hes giving you mis information.










circled in red are the distinct little antenna or whiskers that differentiat the fu-manchu from other lions..


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

ive hade fu-manchu's come through my sw whosale store and none of them ever had blue spots like this guy has and fu are a very darker colleration. I will call my friend that own's this pet store and try to get some better pic's of him. and find out more of where he came from.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Thats one cool ass fish, but $90 is alot


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Fish Finder said:


> ive hade fu-manchu's come through my sw whosale store and none of them ever had blue spots like this guy has and fu are a very darker colleration. I will call my friend that own's this pet store and try to get some better pic's of him. and find out more of where he came from.
> [snapback]967076[/snapback]​


i may be wrong about this, coloration can vary from fish to fish so it wouldnt be unusual, but the fins and something like those whiskers dont just appear on one fish and not others.. maybe its a fu manchu from a differnt region then the ones that are normally seen.

for example the difference between an aust. tusk and an indo tusk. the indo's are usually cheaper because they dont have the blue highlights in the body stripes and dont have blue tusks like the austrailan specimines do


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Nismo, are Volitans active?

--Dan


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

he sent me some more pic's from the shop. these pic's are a little better. he said that all he know's about this fish is that it is collected in aferica somewhere. Im going to buy one tomarow. Can anyone find anything abuot them because i havn't been able to. All that i know about them is that they are realy only sold in Europe. any info give wi be


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

1.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

2.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

3.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

There a little burry but there better then the first one’s.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Nismo, are Volitans active?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967443[/snapback]​


i dont have a volitans personally, but from my research and observations of others how do have them and seeing them in LFS tanks. of all of the lion fish they are more active then others, compaired to other marine fish i wouldnt say they are very active. they are more of an ambush preditor so that pretty much there temperment chillin out waiting for an opertunity to strike. i would say triggers are more active then a volitans. the other issue with keep lion fish that i have heard from many sources is feeding them, they are preditory so getting them to eat prepaired non living meals can be a challenge..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Fish Finder said:


> he sent me some more pic's from the shop. these pic's are a little better. he said that all he know's about this fish is that it is collected in aferica somewhere. Im going to buy one tomarow. Can anyone find anything abuot them because i havn't been able to. All that i know about them is that they are realy only sold in Europe. any info give wi be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, really need a picture of its face not its arse.. ver pretty though, the coloring and markings of the fins does look much differnt then the fumanchu's that are commenly seem but other then that it looks like the same body shape and features, maybe it some other kind of variant, saying it is collect in africa is pretty vauge, the african continent is surrounded by three major oceans that all have fairly diverse sea life..


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

man that is one beautiful fish.
J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

is this your fish u are talking about if so it is called a blue finned lionfish.
J-Rod


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

omfg that thing is beautiful


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> is this your fish u are talking about if so it is called a blue finned lionfish.
> J-Rod
> [snapback]967789[/snapback]​


that's the fish so we have a positive id of the fish. This fish is collected in North Sulawesi, Indonesia. So i got to tell my friend that own's the store where they realy come from. I still can't find very much info on them though. some help finding info please


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

emmmm, as far as everything that i have found of the fish i have just got where they are from and that they are rare fish. i have got two different places that says where it's from, indonesian waters, Secret Bay Bali(i don't know if Bali is by the indonesian waters or not) but thats all the info i got on em. not care or nothing just scuba pictures. so im just guessing by reading and all the info on them is they aren't to popular in the pet trade and are quite rare. i know i would sure like to get one of thoes. that is just one beautiful fish.
J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

they have them at a lfs here on long island $90 a peace. they have 3 left but they are holding one for me till tomarow when i get it.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

Fish Finder said:


> they have them at a lfs here on long island $90 a peace. they have 3 left but they are holding one for me till tomarow when i get it.
> [snapback]967991[/snapback]​


 Good luck with it. That is beautiful...saltwater fish just look much cooler than ne freshwater


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

yes good luck with it. that is just one beautiful fish. i would love to find one of thoes. but for now im just stickin with my fuzzy dwarf lion and lunar wrasse.








J-Rod


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

god i need one for my tank like now


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

anyone here from long island il tell you where you can get this fish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Fish Finder said:


> anyone here from long island il tell you where you can get this fish
> [snapback]968070[/snapback]​


im from queens 
pm me with the store location


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

the blue finned lionfish is also called a black finned lionfish, just thoght u might be able to use that on getting some info. on the fish.
J-Rod


----------

